# WWII Fuel Oil Depot



## kernowexpeditionary (May 6, 2008)

Having seen a few pictures of this site on here from Stuey, but finding VERY little else about it on the net we thought we would investigate it futher....

This site contains four very large fuel oil tanks (45 paces in diameter and approx 22ft high) and are covered in large earth mounds, much evidence of interconnecting pipework exists in the forest. 





































futher research concludes these things are all around the country, one still in plymouth (was one more until recently), one at falmouth, bristol, poole etc

pretty amazing site


----------



## Mr Sam (May 6, 2008)

wow!!!! nice find to say the least


----------



## Bishop (May 6, 2008)

Kernowexpeditionary thank you for posting this. I've been to a few WW2 era fuel depots but I've never actually seen inside the underground tanks, all the fuel depots in my neck of the woods are either still in use or mothballed.

b


----------



## zimbob (May 6, 2008)

Nice one !

Tanks look rather different to what we saw in Inchindown (thread here : http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4533&highlight=inchindown )

To be fair, we couldn't actually access 'em, in spite of the slender member of our group trying hard, and almost losing his camera into the bargain !

Good stuff, always interesting places these!


----------



## Scotty (May 6, 2008)

shame me, james and scrub missed the other parts of this massive site.


dont forget we still need to go lift up that man hole cover.


----------



## King Al (May 7, 2008)

Excellent report + pics kernowexpeditionary, well done on geting in there! I would love to get in there


----------



## johno23 (May 7, 2008)

Well done,you guys certainly get into some unusual and interesting places.
You just never know whats out there or under your feet.
good stuff guys


----------



## Foxylady (May 7, 2008)

That last photo is amazing. Excellent explore.


----------



## pdtnc (Aug 9, 2008)

cool stuff  cheers


----------



## smileysal (Aug 10, 2008)

Never seen the inside of one of these before, like it, especially that last pic. It looks huge.

Excellent work guys, and excellent pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

